# If you own Disney can you still exchange into it?



## bshmerlie (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a small Disney point package at Saratoga Springs. If I do that will I still be able to use my other RCI points to exchange into a different Orlando Disney property or will they exclude me because I would then own something in Orlando?  I do not plan on depositing the DVC points so I don't think RCI would know about them but Disney would know.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes you can still exchange into DVC as a DVC owner. The RCI account associated with your DVC ownership is a DVC corporate account. It is not linked to your personal RCI account and will not block you. Some on Tug have purchased a small DVC resale account just to get the AP discount and use other RCI properties to exchange in.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

The combination of some DVC points and trading in is AWESOME. You can use your DVC points to add a day or two onto the week so that you can minimize cost of airfare. It keeps you from having to be set to the RCI exchange day for the beginning of your vacation.

There are some perks (the best being the annual pass discount). 

The flexibility is wonderful.

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes you can.....


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally I have found that when I book a room for one night with DVC points before my RCI stay I always get my requested room preferences filled.  They note that I have a continuing reservation and I get to stay in the same villa.  I have heard from others that their RCI stays do not always get the preferences they request.


----------

